# Just trying to think it through



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, The S has HTF. You have bugged in. Most of the neighborhood is emptied out for places unknown. You've barricaded yourself at the compound with the family.

How do you cook your delicious spam without emitting those oh-so-telltale smells that will draw the zombies right to you?

It's kind of a funny question, but maybe not.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

eat it cold, its shtf. We have to forgo some comfort.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh man that is a tough one! I have 3 portable stoves, an outdoor grill and a rocket stove so I'm going to cook the SPAM and take my chances.
Just had some for lunch  My wife hates it so it will double my supply, LOL


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

You can do a number of things to avoid emitting light, sound and smell - all of them make your place like the submarine so buy lots of cologne you like. If you seal up too much it can contribute to making everyone sick too so only what you have to but:
Taping window edges
New foam in the door seals on both sides, top & bottom
Filtered venting with t shirts etc just to suppress, diffuse or camouflage with another smell
Blackout curtains behind normal ones, not in front where can be easily seen
Close house vents

You see the leaks as you go along and tape works better than one might think. Keeping out as well as in.
But, the more sesled the more sick unless forced, filtered air going.
Just cook the spam. When they come, knock in head check pockets bah


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

You dont. Or you don't cook. It's a trade off. Just more reason to have a group. That way someone is always on guard while others are eating, cooking, nature call, etc.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you have solar generated electric, use the stove. or bring the propane grill inside.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I wonder if you can assume that most of the neighborhood will be emptied out for places unknown?

It probably won't be as lonely as that.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> I wonder if you can assume that most of the neighborhood will be emptied out for places unknown?
> 
> It probably won't be as lonely as that.


In fact where I am is where people will go to bug out


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

All the more reason to bug out, no one can smell anything at my place.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Wrap it up tight in foil and sear it.

Or do this somewheres else, dig it up and run like hell.

Imu - Hawaiian Underground Oven

Actually this site is pretty cool.

Primitive Technology, Traditional Skills and Hand-Made Tools


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

How far does cooking spam travel? Sweep your perimeter at double this distance and if nobody is around, cook it up.

Go somewhere else to cook it, then bring it back to eat it.

Just cook it in place, then shoot and eat anyone who comes to take your spam.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

if the neighborhood is empty, no problems. The ones that are left are probably like me, so still no problem.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Midtnfamilyguy will eat your spam, trust me on this one. Lol


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Wrap your spam in tin foil. Or just break the seal and heat the can. Take it inside and crack it open.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Spamnation!!!!

If you worry that much you'll die of stress before the hungry bad guys kill you!!!

Relax!

Just cook it and be ready to shoot.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Midtnfamilyguy will eat your spam, trust me on this one. Lol


 nothing better than fried Spam, the food of Champions!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife loves Spam


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I haven't thought about Spam in decades. What's the shelf life?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I haven't thought about Spam in decades. What's the shelf life?


Forever.

Back to the OP, I'd fire up the Rocket Stove and let the various aromatic trees and shrubs around my designated outdoor cooking area filter the smell. I've planted some Southern Wax Myrtles also called Southern Bayberry shrubs that act as a natural mosquito repellent and have a great odor. I also have some fragrant tea olive bushes nearby.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Febreze unscented???

Of course if I'm cooking it it would end up smelling like a house fire since I burn everything anyway.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I haven't thought about Spam in decades. What's the shelf life?


They have an expiration date on the cans, but I think it will last much, much longer with a slight loss of taste if the can is unbroken and hasn't been subjected to temperature extremes.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Spam, spam, spam, spam, wonderful spam, marvelous spam!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would eat cold. Somethings generate little smell when cooking. Spam....you know it's cooking. LOL I would be more worried about why I am the only one left in the neighborhood. I do have plenty of plenty of ways to cook however. I took care of that after the last hurrican came through


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If I was worried about giving away my location because of the smell of cooking spam, then I'd eat it cold, it is a lunch meat which means it is already cooked. Take a fork a bit of mayo mush the two together to make a sandwich spread and have a sandwich. 

This begs the question, if you know that cooking may attract unwanted visitors and you don't want to deal with said unwanted visitors then what have prepped that doesn't require cooking?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd probably just cook it and if the neighbors are upset about it I'll toss em a bag of rice and beans. If they start to become dependant on my handouts I guess I'll have to get out those pikes I got from Slippy's marriage counseling and pike emporium and plant a few in the front yard.


----------

